#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-27
<nick> http://www.warcraftloot.net/buy-accounts/wow
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Buy Sell, WoW Accounts, Buy WoW Account, World of Warcraft Characters (at www.warcraftloot.net)
<varadero> eed renkleri iğrenç olmuş
<varadero> bu ubuntu ya bir theme lazim
<Kartagis> merhaba varadero
<Kartagis> windows'taki movie maker tadında bir program biliyor musun linux için?
<varadero> yok
<wingless> Kartagis: pitivi fena değil
<Kartagis> pitivi sadece video düzenliyor, benim istediğim fotoğrafları slaytşov haline getirmek
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> slm zfmf
<zfmf> selam usta naber
<varadero> saaolasın senden naber
<zfmf> eh iste, herkez tatilde biz calisiyoz nasi olur sa insan :D
<Fatih_M> wireless ve bluetooth  switchi off konumunda olmasına rağmen neden hep ışıkları yanıyor :/
<Fatih_M> bu sorun ne ile alakalı?
<Fatih_M> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_SfmBYw9AN7I/TPX1uN5VJeI/AAAAAAAAARs/9FOQ6XlcqOo/s1600/ipv4_address_space_consumption_november2_2010.png
<Fatih_M> ne zaman tam olarak tükenecek :)
<zfmf> cok sürmez :D
<Fatih_M> 2012'yi bulur sanırım
<zfmf> öle okadar sürer tabe :D
<zfmf> ama ipv6 si ölmeden görürüz o kesin :d
<varadero> ipv6
<varadero> nin geç gelmesi ii oldu
<caglar_4> mutlu akşamlar :)
<Kartagis> sana da caglar_4
<caglar_4> ubuntusunun" Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T" ethernet kartını geç algılama sorun olan varmı.?
<Fatih_M> caglar_4, aynı kart bende de mevcut
<Fatih_M> hayır
<caglar_4> açılır açılmaz şak diye giriyormusun nete
<Fatih_M> aynen
<caglar_4> 10.04 deydim acemi de epey uğraştı sonraları yine aynı duruma geldi
<Fatih_M> 10.10 kullanıyorum
<Fatih_M> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications L1 Gigabit Ethernet (rev b0)
<caglar_4> 10.10 a yükselttim yine aynı  beş on kre aç kapa yapıyorum pc yi anca geliyor net bağlantısı
<Kartagis> aptalca. sony video kameramla kayıt yapıyorum, youtube sony'den telifli malzeme var diye videoyu bloke ediyor
<Kartagis> aptalca. sony tv sony video kamerayla yapılan kaydı göstermiyor
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, video editleme ile source'u değiştirebiliyor musun?
<Kartagis> Fatih_M denemedim. mencoder ile avi yapıyorum
<Kartagis> mencoder is my best friend
<Fatih_M> mencoder ile en rahat şekilde yaparsın sanırım
<Fatih_M> ama hangi tagda sağlanıyor videonun sony menşei olduğu onu bulmak lazım
<Kartagis> ama daha önce hiç böyle bir problem olmamıştı
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'yu flash diskine kurup kullanan var mı?
<^> cok onceden yapmistim
<subay^^> Fatih_M, teamviewer düzgün çalışıyor mu? ubuntu>windows
<Fatih_M> ^, live cd olarak değil
<^> evet usb ye kurmustum
<Fatih_M> subay^^, kullanmıştım pek sorun yaşamamıştım
<subay^^> saolasın
<Fatih_M> ^, ubuntu'nun başlangıç diski oluşturucusu var ondan mı kurdun? Değilse nasıl kurdun, hangi toolları kullandın?
<^> ubuntuya ait bir tool yoktu kullandigim. bir ara pek meshurdu flash a kurmak o zaman kurmustum. livecd iso sunu alip flash a yaziyordun
<digitaloktay> selam ^ Fatih_M subay^^
<^> sonra bootable oluyordu
<subay^^> aleyküm selam digitaloktay
<Fatih_M> a.s digitaloktay
<digitaloktay> unetbootinde cok rahat
<Fatih_M> nick işte demek istediğim bootable olarak kullanmak değil
<Fatih_M> reboot olunca eski haline geliyordu senin sistem o halde?
<nick> hayir gelmiyordu
<nick> butun yaptigim degisiklikler kalir
<nick> usb yazilabilir bir ortam
<Fatih_M> root@laptop:/media/F4T!H/boot# ./bootinst.sh
<Fatih_M> bash: ./bootinst.sh: Erişim engellendi
<Fatih_M> bu :S
<Fatih_M> slax'ı usb'yi kurarken karşılaştığım engel
<gsezen> s.a.
<zafer> as
<gsezen> ubuntu da ap-get komutu ile program kaldırırken ( N: Ignoring file 'ubuntu-wine-ppa-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension ) bu hatayı alıyorum. Nette biraz araştırdım ama çözebilmiş değilim henüz.
<gsezen> Benzer bir durumla karşılaşmış olan var mı acaba
<gsezen> sudo sh -c "echo 'Dir::Ignore-Files-Silently:: \"(.save|.distupgrade)$\";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99ignoresave" bunu yazmak yeterliymiş :9
<cheteen> selam arkadaslar
<gsezen> selam
<cheteen> arkadaslar bana yardımcı olabilecek biri varmı ?
<cheteen> kimse yokmu yani?
<zafer> siz derdinizi yazın bilen cevaplar
<cheteen> tamam
<cheteen> ya şimdi ben login ekranını değiştirmek istiyorum ama sanırım 10.10 da tweak çalısmıyor ve verilen temaları nasıl yükleyeceğimi bilmiyorum? mesela http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<ubuntu-tr> Title: GNOME: The Free Software Desktop Project (at art.gnome.org)
<cheteen> adreste
<cheteen> olan
<cheteen> birini yapmak istiyorum ama olmuyor daha dogrusu bilmiyorum nasıl yapacagımı
<gsezen> görünüm tercihlerinden yapabilirsiniz
<gsezen> sistem > tercihler > görünüm
<gsezen> Tema sekmesinde Kur butonu vardır
<gsezen> indirdiğin temayı buradan yükleyebilirsin.
<cheteen> gsezen sadece login ekranını değiştimrek istiyorum
<gsezen> valla hiç denemedim
<gsezen> standard tema işimi fazlası ile görüyo açıkçası :)
<cheteen> :)
<cheteen> öyle ben biraz pinpirikliyimde
<cheteen> ıncığı cincıgına kadar öğrenmem gerek:)
<zafer> cheteen: forumu karıştır
<cheteen> valla forumu bayagı karıştırdım
<cheteen> şimdi
<cheteen> tweaktan
<cheteen> yapılabiliyor
<cheteen> ama
<cheteen> 10.10 çalımıyor
<cheteen> burdaki herkes 10.10 mu kullanııyor
<gsezen> ubuntu da gns kullanan var mı?
<nick> !google "gns on ubuntu"
<ubuntu-tr> nick: 7200emu.hacki.at :: View topic - How to install GNS-3 on Ubuntu 64 ...: <http://7200emu.hacki.at/viewtopic.php?t=4507&sid=e83284391bfe7e25ed0a9f119aab3aed>; blindhog.net » GNS3 – Installation Tutorial for Linux: <http://www.blindhog.net/gns3-installation-tutorial-for-linux/>; GNS on UBUNTU - The Cisco Learning Network: <http://learningnetwork.cisco.com/message/81046>; GNS on (2 more messages)
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-28
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<varadero> zfmf slm
<zfmf> selam
<zfmf> naber
<varadero> idare
<varadero> senden ?
<zfmf> bendende öyle
<Kartagis> zfmf linux'ta movie maker tadında bir program biliyor musun?
<zfmf> Kartagis:  bilgim yok
<Kartagis> eyvallah
<Kartagis> gözümsün
<gsezen> s.a.
<barisubuntu> merhabalar
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm arkadaşlar
<muratsplat> selam
<muratsplat> Internet baglantı sorunu yaşayan var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-29
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<zfmf> fizy de kapatilmis :D gerci girmezdim ama bu müyap adami deli ediyo
<varadero> :)
<varadero> developer lerin makinanin
<varadero> disk patlamış
<varadero> aci içindeler
<zfmf> yuh :D
<varadero> kaldirdim  makinayi ayağa
<varadero> data kurtulcek
<zfmf> hangi prog la kurtariyon
<zfmf> ulen aylar sonra bi fitnes e gidim dedim heryerim agriyo :D
<Fatih_M> aylar sonra doğaldır zfmf :)
<Fatih_M> pazar balığa gittim
<Fatih_M> bu defa onlar beni avladı,
<Fatih_M> nasipte teknede yatmak varmış :D
<zfmf> haha hayirdir niye teknede yattin
<Fatih_M> istifra ede ede
<Fatih_M> midem felanda dışarı çıkacaktı
<zfmf> ui ui gecmis olsun
<Fatih_M> kıyıdan 1 saatlik uzaklıkta olunca
<zfmf> sen nerdesin baliga cikmissin kar mar yokmu
<Fatih_M> dönelim de diyemedim
<Fatih_M> ne karı yahu :)
<Fatih_M> iskenderun/hatay
<zfmf> orda yagmaz tabe kar :D
<zfmf> geldim iki sene önce oraya:D
<zfmf> cöl gibi ucaktan indim nefes alamiyodum :D
<Fatih_M> hehehe :D
<Fatih_M> temmuz'da mı geldin?
<Fatih_M> veya ağustos?
<zfmf> o siralar evet
<Fatih_M> doğrudur
<Fatih_M> ayıptır söylemesi balkonda boxerla felan yatmaya çalıştığım günleri hatırlıyorum
<zfmf> inanirim :D yok böyle bi sicak :D
<zfmf> bide millet alismis terlemiyo
<Fatih_M> hehe kim diyo?
<zfmf> ben SIRIL SIKlam oldum
<zfmf> gördügüm kadariyla yani :D
<zfmf> benim kadar terlemiyorlar muahah :D
<Fatih_M> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/planet/16640362.asp?gid=286
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Çin’in yeni füzesi Pasifik’teki güç dengelerini deðiþtirecek - Hürriyet Planet (at www.hurriyet.com.tr)
<Fatih_M> bir tane de bizde olsa ya şu merettten
<zfmf> bize yaptirmazlar oyle bisi :D
<zfmf> yapani öldürürler
<Fatih_M> hehe
<Fatih_M> veya intihar eder adam
<Fatih_M> bunalıma girip değil mi :)
<zfmf> kesin
<Fatih_M> derya buyukuçkağıtcı'nın maa$ı yarı yarıya düşürülmüş
<zfmf> o kimki
<Fatih_M> geç gelen güzel bir haber
<Fatih_M> milli üçkağıtcı
<zfmf> nekadar aliyodu :D
<Fatih_M> pardon yüzücü
<Fatih_M> 10.000 $
<zfmf> oha yüzüyo diyemi
<zfmf> :D
<Fatih_M> 34 yaşında
<zfmf> bizde biliyozyüzme
<Fatih_M> (daha da yukarıda olabilir)
<zfmf> onun heryeri yüzse nolur
<zfmf> neyse sigara molasi
<zfmf> :D
<bsod1> selam arkadaşlar, ssh hakkında bilgisi olan var mı? ssh localhost ile şifreyle login olabiliyorum ama telefonumdan bağlanmaya çalıştığımda "connection lost, connection reset by peer" hatası alıyorum
<varadero> kismet
<KaRa_LaHaNa> selam
<zfmf> türkce drupal kitabi cikmis ilgilenenlere duyrulur :D
<Kartagis> zfmf ben kaç gündür istediğimi yaptım drupalda :D
<zfmf> e hdi iyisin ozaman ;)
<Kartagis> www.biberlifoto.net
<zfmf> biberlifotomu :D
<zfmf> kategori boxu nun iicndeki yazilarin arka plani tüm boxu doldurmuyo operada:D
<zfmf> renkleri senmi sectin
<Kartagis> hayır, drupal teması bu
<KaRa_LaHaNa> selam
<Kartagis> selam KaRa_LaHaNa
<KaRa_LaHaNa> işlemcimin 64 bit olup olmadığını ubuntu da nasıl anlarım
<Kartagis> uname -a
<Kartagis> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<KaRa_LaHaNa> Kartagis: dedğini yaptım
<KaRa_LaHaNa> clfush yazan yerde 64
<KaRa_LaHaNa> adres size yazan yerde 32 bit
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yazıyor
<KaRa_LaHaNa> bu 64 bit destekliyor ama sizin kullandığınız 32 bit demekmi oluyor
<Kartagis> o işlemciyi arat google'de
<KaRa_LaHaNa> evet daha mantıklı :)
<KaRa_LaHaNa> valla bişey anlamadım
<KaRa_LaHaNa> iso'yu yazdırıyorum
<KaRa_LaHaNa> deniyerek anlıcam artık
<KaRa_LaHaNa> :)
<KaRa_LaHaNa> yardımlar için saolun
<mozakca> usb logitech s-150 marka hoparlörümden ses gelmiyor çözüm bulabilecek arkadaşlardan rica etsem yardım eder mi?
<taygun> Kulaklık taktığında ses alabiliyor musun ?
<mozakca> taygun: evet kulaklık taktığımda ses var
<mozakca> benim hoparlör usb başka bir girişi yok
<mozakca> taygun: cevap vermedin?
<taygun> Bilmiyorum ki hiç USB çıkışla ses aygıtı kullanmadım
<mozakca> tamam teşekkür ederim taygun
<mozakca> digitaloktay: ismin bana yardımcı olabileceğin izlenimi verdi
<oktay-ibm> selam mozakca
<mozakca> selam oktay-ibm
<oktay-ibm> yazmisinda yeni geldim
<mozakca> hoşgeldin
<mozakca> logitech s150 hoparlörümü çalıştıramadım
<mozakca> daha doğrusu çalışıyor ama ses yok
<oktay-ibm> lspci | grep AUDIO ne diyor
<oktay-ibm> lspci | grep Multimedia
<mozakca> hiçbir sonuç yok
<mozakca> Bu arada ben opensuse 11.3 kullanıyorum
<oktay-ibm> lspci bi pastebin.com yükle
<mozakca> tabi ubuntu da kullanıyorum
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/75Tpz11m
<ubuntu-tr> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Se (at pastebin.com)
<mozakca> ubuntuda problem yaşamadığım problemi susede neden yaşıyorum? oktay-ibm
<digitaloktay> #
<digitaloktay> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<digitaloktay> ses gelmiyormu
<mozakca> ses var
<mozakca> bilgisayar hoparlöründe ses var
<mozakca> ama usb bağlantısıyla bağladığım hoparlörlerde ses yok
<mozakca> ben sana lsusb çıktısını da göndereyim
<mozakca> http://pastebin.com/CVq9GWrC
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation (at pastebin.com)
<oktay-ibm> suan ubuntudamisin ?
<mozakca> hayır susede
<oktay-ibm> ubuntuya gec ve lspci yi karsilastir
<mozakca> bir saniye
<mozakca> o zaman kapatıp açmam gerekiyor
<mozakca> oktay-ibm: http://pastebin.com/LTcMUgwG
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Bus 006 Device 005: ID 1130:1620 Tenx Technology, (at pastebin.com)
<mozakca> farklı olarak bu var
<mozakca> aynı çıktıyı susede de alıyorum
<mozakca> oktay-ibm: müjde
<mozakca> problemi çözdüm
<mozakca> meğerse yasttan yapılıyormux
<mozakca> usb_audio olarak görüyor fakat yapılandırma yapılmadığı için ses gelmiyormuş şimdi gayet güzel çalışıyor
<mozakca> kaç günlerdir araştırıyor fakat bulamıyordum çok sevindim
<mozakca> bu linux insanı meğer ne kadar mutlu ediyormuş şimdi bir kez daha anladım
<datalay> hayirli mesailer
<elfonia> selam
<taygun> Merhabalar
<Fatih_M> ls'den başka donanım bilgilerini görüntülemek için bir uygulama var mı?
<zafer> Fatih_M:
<zafer> http://gokhanmankara.blogspot.com/2010/06/komutla-sistem-donanm-bilgisi-almak.html
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Linux: Komutla sistem donanım bilgisi almak (at gokhanmankara.blogspot.com)
<Fatih_M> zafer, buldum sağ ol
<Fatih_M>  sudo dmidecode | more
<Fatih_M> iş görüyor
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-30
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<mehmet1288> s.a
<varadero> as
<ahmetkanar> s.a.
<varadero> as
<masterblaster> turker ne zaman teskere alacak acaba?
<mus2aktas> selam arkadaşlar
<mus2aktas> ubuntuda gdm nasıl değiştirebiliyoruz
<mus2aktas> nasıl sayfalarında
<mus2aktas> giriş yöneticisi ile demiş ama
<mus2aktas> 10.10   da
<mus2aktas> tema yükleme gibi bişi yok
<mus2aktas-Ts> selamlar
<genctelefon> as
<mus2aktas-Ts> ubuntuda gdm temasını değiştirmek istiyorum ama bi türlü beceremedim
<mus2aktas-Ts> kubuntu da ki gibi kolay bi yükleme programı varmı bildiğiniz
<ibrahim_> iyiakşamlar
<mus2aktas-Ts> ibrahim_: sanada iyi akşamlar
<ibrahim_> iptables    da    ayarları sıfırlamamrağmen  wirelessbağlantısını yapınca tekrara  değiştiriyor
<ibrahim_> bu sayede  internet bağlantısın paylaştıramıyorum
<ibrahim_> iptables   ileçok da  anormalşeyler yapmadım ama  acaba sizde de  iptables  ayarları böyle mi ?
<hesu> adminada derler ...
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2010-12-31
<varadero> Slm
<ahmtblbl> herkese selam
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar ubuntuya WD 1.5 TB usn hdd taktım ama görmüyor
<varadero> kismet :)
<varadero> bios görüyormus ?
<varadero> sudo fdisk -l çıktısı nedir
<inan> sa günyadın
<varadero> as günaydın
<inan> kopete ile oturum açamıyorum acep nedendir
<zfmf> selam
<varadero> selam zfmf
<inan> as
<varadero> zfmf napiyon
<ahmtblbl> varadero pastebine e yapıştıramıyorum
<ahmtblbl> sitede sorun var sanırım
<ahmtblbl> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bayt
<ahmtblbl> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<ahmtblbl> Units = silindir of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ahmtblbl> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ahmtblbl> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ahmtblbl> Disk kimlikleyicisi: 0x08a708a7
<ahmtblbl>    Aygıt Açılış    Başlangıç     Bitiş  BlokSayısı Kml Sistem
<ahmtblbl> /dev/sda1   *           1        7295    58597056   83  Linux
<ahmtblbl> /dev/sda2            7296       19457    97691265    5  Ek
<ahmtblbl> /dev/sda5   *        7296       19457    97691233+  83  Linux
<ahmtblbl> Disk /dev/sdb: 1500.3 GB, 1500299395072 bayt
<ahmtblbl> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 182401 cylinders
<ahmtblbl> Units = silindir of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ahmtblbl> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ahmtblbl> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ahmtblbl> Disk kimlikleyicisi: 0x0003274b
<ahmtblbl>    Aygıt Açılış    Başlangıç     Bitiş  BlokSayısı Kml Sistem
<ahmtblbl> /dev/sdb1               1      182402  1465137560    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ahmtblbl> http://pastebin.com/idJzmBwA
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bayt 255 he - çıktı (at pastebin.com)
<varadero> görmüş
<varadero> bak diskini
<varadero> sudo su -
<varadero> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ahmtblbl>  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ahmtblbl> Failed to read last sector (2930275119): Invalid argument
<ahmtblbl> HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<ahmtblbl>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<ahmtblbl>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted,
<ahmtblbl>    or the partition table is corrupt (partition is smaller than NTFS),
<ahmtblbl>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<ahmtblbl> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument
<ahmtblbl> The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<ahmtblbl> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<ahmtblbl> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<varadero> windows dan bir disk check yap
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<ahmtblbl> o da uzun sürer dimi
<varadero> sanmam
<ahmtblbl> deneyeyim bir
<varadero> dene :)
<ahmtblbl> windows görüyor
<ahmtblbl> check disk nasıl yapıcam
<varadero> üstüne sağ tıck la
<varadero> :)
<ahmtblbl> özelliklerde
<ahmtblbl> hata denetimi yani :)
<ahmtblbl> dimi
<varadero> eed
<ahmtblbl> devam ediyor
<ahmtblbl> uzun sürecek :)
<varadero> yinede görmeye bilir
<varadero> dosyalari alip
<varadero> linux ta fdisk yap
<varadero> 0 dan sonra windows da formatla
<varadero> sorun kalmaz
<ahmtblbl> bir soru daha
<ahmtblbl> evde linux da formatlanmış bir hdd var
<ahmtblbl> bunu da windows görmüyor
<varadero> normal bişi o
<varadero> :)
<ahmtblbl> windows un bu hdd yi görme şansı varmıdır
<varadero> windows ext 3 ext4 göremez
<varadero> google dan bak extra proğramlar var
<varadero> onlarla ancak
<ahmtblbl> anladım
<inan> önerebileceğiniz pidgin teması var mı?
<Fatih_M> varadero, mac os x snow leopard denedin mi?
<varadero> Fatih_M denemek derken
<varadero> ?
<varadero> sigara içip geliom
<Fatih_M> kurup kullandın mı?
<varadero> pc ye kurmadim
<varadero> mac de kullandim
<varadero> video ses görsel işler yapmadığım için
<varadero> kullanışsız buldum
<Fatih_M> subay^^,
<Fatih_M> http://www.belgeler.org/howto/partition-howto-recovering.html#partition-howto-BlockSize
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Silinmiş bir Disk Bölümünü Kurtarmak (at www.belgeler.org)
<Fatih_M> ne yaptıysam bir türlü bootinst.sh'yi çalıştıramadım
<Fatih_M> flash'ı 2 ye böldüm, fat16 olarak formatladım, fat32 olarak formatladım
<Fatih_M> yok olmuyor
<zfmf> nedir olmiyan
<Fatih_M> slax'ı usb'ye kuramamak
<zfmf> hea onu bilmem :D
<Fatih_M> mitsubishielectric'in müziğini dinleyip biraz rahatlayayım :D
<zfmf> oda ne :d link ver bkam :D
<zfmf> ne tarz :D
<Fatih_M> http://www.klimaplus.com.tr/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: KlimaPlus 0-216-444 7 500 - Ana Sayfa (at www.klimaplus.com.tr)
<zfmf> puaha bune ya:d
<zfmf> http://kralfm.com.tr/live/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Kral FM Dinle Canlı Yayın (at kralfm.com.tr)
<zfmf> yeni yila girmeden önce türkcede ne denir
<zfmf> böyle bi kutlama sözü ibi bisi olmali
<zfmf> mutlu yillarmi denir? yeni yila girdikten sonrda mutlu yillar deniyo?
<zfmf> suigeneres nerde:D  bilirdi o degilmiydi türkce hocasi :d
<Caglarr> Selam
<varadero> slm
<Caglarr> baska linux dagitiminîn kullandîgi swap alaninni simdi kurdugum ubuntu icin de secsem bi sorun ya da karisiklîk olurmu.?!
<Caglarr> Varadero sen bú îsin pîrîsin ne dîyorsun?
<Caglar_4> Neyseh séctîm artikk dosyalar kopyalaniyor
<Caglar_4> Neyseh iyi yillar linux dostlari.
<varadero> olmaz
<varadero> süper olur hep öyle yapılır
<Caglar_4> Ha iyi ozaman
<Caglar_4> Ha iyi ozaman
<Caglar_4> 10.04 Kurdugjmdan beri nete yarim saat sonra baglanabîlîyordum 10.10a da yukselttîm yine ayyni bu sefer 10.10 ú ttekrar kuruyorúm bakalîm yine ayni sorin dévam édersé baska bî dagitîm kurrarim
<Caglar_4> Yani sagolsun, iyi insan acémi o kadar ugrasti yaptti ama daha sonra yiné basladi.
<gezegenci> selam herkese
<gezegenci> ubuntu için güzel bir indirme yöneticisi önerecek olan var mı ?
<gezegenci> varadero: nasılsın ?
<ssezgek> samsung 1660 yazıcı problemim var çözebilecek arkadaş var mı
<Fatih_M> ne güzel herkes ubuntu başında girdi yeni yıla :P
<wingless> herkese CTCP version atsak mı acaba :)
<wingless> beklediğimden iyi yine
<Fatih_M> :)
<subay^^> youtube a girememenin bir çok sebebi olabilir tabiki.. ben 3 gündür kullanamıyorum. önerisi olan?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-01
<subay^^> resolv.conf için nameserv numarası lazım
<datalay> gunaydinlar
<BrozaC> slm
<Fatih_M> selam,
<Fatih_M> gnome paneller göçtü
<Fatih_M> nasıl geri getirebilirim?
<Fatih_M> reboot itibaren yoklar
<Fatih_M> http://i1101.hizliresim.com/2011/1/1/5299.png
<Fatih_M> paneli getirdim de pilin göstergesi kayboldu
<Fatih_M> network'te yok piyasada :S
<Fatih_M> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Fatih_M> Allah Allah ne oluyor yav,
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'nun hollanda deposu bende mi açılmıyor, sizde de mi açılmıyor
<Fatih_M> duvara konuşuyorum da neyse :)
<Blaguvest> Fatih_M, http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com bende aciliyor
<Fatih_M> Blaguvest, dns adresim zehirlenmiş
<Fatih_M> düzeldi, teşekkür ederim
<Fatih_M> yav
<Fatih_M> ubuntu'da net
<Fatih_M> ifconfig'de eth0 çıkıyor
<Fatih_M> up yapınca bilinmeyen makina diyor :S
<Fatih_M> slarikan,
<Fatih_M> pardon
<Fatih_M> subay^^,
<Fatih_M> ping
<slarikan> :P
<Fatih_M> Kartagis,
<Kartagis> Fatih_M,
<Fatih_M> ifconfig 'te eth0'ı görebiliyorum fakat net'im yok
<Fatih_M> up yapınca bilinmeyen makina diyo :S
<Kartagis> hiçbir fikrim yok kusura bakma :(
<Kartagis> kullandığın komut tam olarak nedir?
<Fatih_M> $ifconfig
<Fatih_M> # sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Kartagis> hiçbir fikrim yok kusura bakma :(
<Fatih_M> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549358/
<Fatih_M> wingless,
<wingless> Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> ifconfig'te eth0'ı görebiliyorum,
<Fatih_M> modeme bağlana biliyorum
<Fatih_M> fakat internete çıkamıyorum :S
<wingless> modemin arayüzüne bağlanabiliyor musun?
<Fatih_M> evet
<wingless> orada durum falan ne diyor normal miymiş her şey
<Fatih_M> evet evet
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> valla gelmedi aklıma bişey
<wingless> başka pc varsa onu dene
<_haps_> Fatih_M, http://74.125.87.99
<_haps_> açılıyor mu bir bak
#ubuntu-tr 2011-01-02
<adL> selam
<adL> php ile ilgilenen var mı acaba
<adL> php ile ilgilenen var mı acaba
<nick> sorunu sorarsan cevap alabilirsin. ben ilgilenebilirim de ilgilenmeyebilriim de:)
<adL> php session ile bir sayfaya doğrudan erişimi nasıl engelleriz?
<adL> sordum :D
<nick> session acarsin, sesion da logged_in gibi bir degisken koyarsin
<nick> eger logged_in degiskeni set ise demek ki login olmus, eger degilse login olmasi icin login sayfasina yonlendirirsin
<adL> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2eVwteT6
<adL> şöyle bir şey yapmıştım
<nick> en basit mantik bu
<adL> cookie ile başka bir projede çok rahat kontrol yapmıştım
<adL> ama session ile olmadı niyeyse
<nick> sorun ne
<nick> adL, tavsiyem hazir bir sistem kullanma. bu devirde sifirdan kimse uyelik yazmiyor
<adL> bunu ben yazdım
<adL> ama kurduğunuz cümleden hazır üyelik sistemimi kullanayım kullanmayayım mı anlamadım :)
<adL> linkte verdiğim koda direk eriştiğimde
<adL> session
<adL> session boş
<adL> mesajı çıkıyor
<adL> formdan kullanıcı bilgilerini
<adL> yazıp
<adL> girincede
<adL> session boş çıkıyor
<adL> :S
<nick> hazir kullan
<adL> :D
<mus2aktas-Ts> selam
<mutlucan96> ubuntu-tr.net'e girilmiyor!
<mutlucan96> Girebilen var mı?
<mutlucan96> heeey!
<mutlucan96> Herkes uyuyor mu?
<Fatih_M> sorun var
<mutlucan96> :(
<mutlucan96> Burada site görevlisi falan yok mu peki?
<Fatih_M> bilmem
<|sg> Merhaba herkeze
<|sg> arkadaslar bir kac sorum olucak ama
<|sg> ben ubuntu 10.04  server kurdum dedicated makineme su an
<|sg> 2 adet ethernet karti var makinemde
<|sg> 2 static ip
<|sg> networking i editledim
<|sg> fakat ne yaptim ise beceremedim
<|sg> centos da calisiyor
<|sg> ubuntuda calistiramiyorum
<Fatih_M> neyi beceremedin?
<|sg> ip ekliyemedim
<digitaloktay>  /etc/network/interfaces girdinmi ?
<|sg> evet zaten o dosyayi editliyorum
<|sg> sonra /etc/init.d/networking restart diyorum
<|sg> server ucuyor
<|sg> bir daha ssh bile sagliyamiyorum hayda bastan re-image
<|sg> :)
<|sg> ./etc/network/interfaces icerigi su sekilde
<|sg> auto eth0
<|sg> auto eth0:1
<|sg> iface eth0 inet static
<|sg> adress ipyazili
<|sg> netmask 255.255.255.255
<|sg> aynen bu sekilde birde eth0:1 var iste
<|sg> ama olmuyor
<|sg> neyse su an tekrar kurulum yapiyorum server a
<|sg> ubuntu 10.4 server edition
<|sg> ehe istegene shell acabilirim
<|sg> :)
<Fatih_M> :D
<Fatih_M> hız kaç mbit?
<Fatih_M> psybnc kuralım :D
<|sg> 100mbit
<|sg> 1and1 dan alma
<|sg> bnc cok kolay isler ya
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> zor olan işler hangisi?
<|sg> himm olay su
<|sg> bu makine kisisel makinem
<|sg> uzerinde  10 adet felan domain var
<|sg> fazla olmucak
<|sg> panel kurucam bir panel
<|sg> iste
<|sg> lamp kurulu olcak
<|sg> samba istiyorum
<|sg> remote desktop
<|sg> aslinda hepsi
<|sg> dun gece centos da kurulu idi
<|sg> ama gaza geldim
<|sg> ubuntu ya gectim bakaim
<|sg> arkadaslar bana server kurulumundan sonra
<|sg> diger servislerin kurulumda yardimci olabilecek
<|sg> fikir sunabilecek
<|sg> paylasabilicek birileri varmi acaba
<|sg> ?
<heartsmagic> iyi geceler
<subay^^> iyi geceler heartsmagic
<subay^^> soru
<subay^^> youtube a giremiyorum
<subay^^> hiç açmıyor
<|sg> heartsmagic: yaklasik 6 senedir bir sekilde linux vb karistiyorum, nereye gitsem sz varsiniz.
<|sg> tesekkurler sizi burdada gordum iyi oldu..
<|sg> Arkadaslar benim ufak bir sikintim var
<|sg> http://pastebin.com/gW7ZGYvr --> ifconfig
<|sg> http://pastebin.com/tX3vFVJp --> /etc/network/interfaces
<|sg> bunlar ciktilarim
<|sg> 87.106.161.127  ve  87.106.167.133 ipleri static ip lerim
<|sg> fakat ne kadr degistitirsem deniyim dedicated da
<heartsmagic> subay^^: youtube için bir şey gerekmiyor sanırım şu an, açık olması lazım, yok değilse bile dns değiştir
<heartsmagic> |sg: teşekkür ederim ben de
<|sg> ipleri almiyor bu sefer makine networkrestart diyince baglantim kopuyor ve yenidem dedicted a image atiyorum en bstan
<subay^^> dns yi nasıl değiştirecem?
<subay^^> resolvconf?
<heartsmagic> subay^^: foruma bir uğrayıver her zaman söylediğim gibi
<heartsmagic> |sg neden image atıyorsun?
<|sg> interfaces dosyasini yanlis editliyorum sanirim
<|sg> init.d/networking restart
<|sg> baglanti ucuyor makineden ve makineye tek baglantim ssh
<heartsmagic> hehe
<|sg> :)
<heartsmagic> böyle zamanlar için crontab'a ekleme yap, mesele bir şeyle uğraşacaksın ya
<heartsmagic> önce dosyayı yedekle, sonra 15dk sonrası için crontab yaz
<|sg> himm
<heartsmagic> 15dk. dolmadan halledersen işini iptal edersin
<heartsmagic> baktın bozdun bir şeyleri
<heartsmagic> az beklersin o döner geriye crontabdan
<|sg> himmm bununla ilgili dokuman nasil bulurum
<heartsmagic> google amca crontab için dünya kadar belge çıakrtır sana :)
<|sg> super bir yontemis image atmakdan 1 haftadir server i kuramadim duzgun :)
<heartsmagic> man crontab da güzeldir
<|sg> okdir hemen bi bakim
<heartsmagic> tabi bir iki adımlık bir iş olacaktır bu
<heartsmagic> betik çakarsın, önce dosyayı yedekten döner sonra ağı yeniden başlatır falan
<|sg> ben ilk defa duydum bu olayi
<|sg> cok iiymis becerebilirsem okuyum az
<|sg> heartsmagic: crontab a zaman girirken bastaki yildiz minutemus ya, girerken girdiyi */10 * * * * /adres
<|sg> seklidne olucak dimi yane */10 mu olucak ilki yoksa direk 10  * * diyemi devam etmeli ?
<heartsmagic> sen belirli bir saat dakika mı hedefliyorsun?
<|sg> hayir
<|sg> 10 dakikada bir
<|sg> yani ben interfaces i degistircem
<|sg> network restart dicem
<|sg> eger calismazsa 10 dk sonra yazdigim script calissin
<|sg> :)
<|sg> image atmiyim bende
<heartsmagic> evet böyle olacak eğer istediğin şey 10 dakikada bir ise
<heartsmagic> ama böyle yapma bence
<|sg> nasil yapabilirim baska ?
<heartsmagic> çalışmaya başladın mesela, sunucu saatine göre 15 dakika sonraya ayarla bir efa yapsın örneğin o an için
<heartsmagic> o gün için ya da
<heartsmagic> sonra unutursun, bir sonraki düzenlemen falan boşa gider
<|sg> kolay kolay unutmam 1 haftada 21921 kere kurdugum icin ama :)
<heartsmagic> gerçi nasıl rahat ediyorsun öylesi daha iyidir senin için
<heartsmagic> o zaman yap böyle gitsin
<|sg> ben sey dusundum
<|sg> #!/bin/bash
<|sg> cp /root/script/interfaces_yedek /etc/network/interfaces
<|sg> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<|sg> bunu kayit edim
<|sg> crontab lada 10 dk sonrasina calistiriim
<heartsmagic> kim için yazıyorsun crontab'ı?
<|sg> root
<heartsmagic> sudo'ya gerek yok root üzerinden çalışacaksa
<|sg> ok sildim
<subay^^> heartsmagic, DNS adresleri için forumdan OpenDNS adresleri eklemeyi göstermişler. O şekilde yaptım yine açmıyor. ancak belirmeliyim ki dailymotion gibi yine video sitelerine giremiyorum.
<heartsmagic> çalıştırma hakkını da ver unutmadan
<heartsmagic> dailymotion yasaklı mı?
<subay^^> yoo
<|sg> ben disardayim bilmem
<heartsmagic> sen siteye mi giremiyorsun, sorun mu yaşıyorsun subay^^?
<subay^^> youtube ve dilymotion a giremiyor
<subay^^> diger sitelere girebiliyorum
<subay^^> done diyor boş beyaz bir sayfa çıkıyor karşıma
<heartsmagic> girmiyor da ne oluyor? yasaklı mı diyor, dönüyor dönüyor duruyor mu?
<heartsmagic> dns yasaklaması değil yani
<heartsmagic> zaten dediğim gibi youtube ne alemde bilmiyorum şu an
<heartsmagic> dailymotion yasaklı olmamalı
<|sg> calistirma hakkini vermeyi unutma drken neye vericem calistirma hakkini
<heartsmagic> sen ağı yeniden başlatıp, tarayıcı önbelleğini temizledin mi subay^^?
<heartsmagic> chmod +x /nerede/bu/betik
<heartsmagic> şeklinde |sg
<|sg> ok kapito thanks
<subay^^> komple interneti ve bilgisayarı kapatmo diyorsun?
<heartsmagic> subay^^: ağı yeniden başlatma + tarayıcının ön belleğini temizleme
<subay^^> tarayıcının ön belleğini nereden temizliyorsun?
<subay^^> bir komple herşeyi kapatıyım açıyım ben
<|sg> heartsmagic:  script tamam simdi crontab -e ile girdim */10 * * * * /root/script/rnetworking
<|sg> dogrumudur ?
<heartsmagic> doğrudur, tabi dizin /rnetworking ise
<|sg> evet
<heartsmagic> restart'ın r'si sanırım
<|sg> evet
<|sg> cron calistigi zaman
<|sg> ssh de bir cikti felan gosteriyormu
<|sg> yane ne kadar kaldigini flangormek istersem
<|sg> ?
<heartsmagic> o anlık gösterir de, anlık yapacağı için göremezsin bile sanırım sen
<heartsmagic> ha öyle göstermez
<|sg> him yani bi deniyimilk once
<subay^^> heartsmagic, oldu bu
<subay^^> tarayıcının belleğini nasıl temizliyoruz?
<heartsmagic> oldu mu, olmadı mı?
<heartsmagic> çalışıyorsa kurcalama
<subay^^> çalışıyo ama makinayı kapatmamam lazım benim
<subay^^> her defasında böle açıp kapama yapmamalıyım
<heartsmagic> makineyi neden kapattın?
<heartsmagic> ben öyle bir şey demedim ki
<subay^^> DNS için kapatmıştım, birde bunun için
<heartsmagic> [00:22] <heartsmagic> ben öyle bir şey demedim ki
<subay^^> neyse sorun değil tşk ederim
<heartsmagic> ağı yeniden başlat dedim
<subay^^> daha önce başlattım bilgisayar açıkken olmamıştı. şimdi her ikisini kapalı tuttum aynı anda
<heartsmagic> ayrıca: http://tinyurl.com/2axezv4
<|sg> heartsmagic: /etc/network/interfaces a static ip girerken network ude girmek zorundamiyiz ?
<|sg> yoksa ip netmask yeterlimidir ?
<heartsmagic> network'e derken?
<|sg> auto lo
<|sg> iface lo inet loopback
<|sg> auto eth0
<|sg> iface eth0 inet static
<|sg> address 87.106.161.127
<|sg> netmask 255.255.255.255
<|sg> auto eth0:1
<|sg> iface eth0:1 inet static
<|sg> address 87.106.167.133
<|sg> netmask 55.255.255.255
<|sg> bu yeterli bir interfaces dosyasimi
<|sg> 2 static ip ile calistirmak icin
<heartsmagic> yeterli olur sanırım ama işini garantiye almak istiyorsan dediğin gibi network broadcast ve hatta gw bile girebilirsin
<heartsmagic> vlan mı var?
<|sg> hayir
<heartsmagic> pek analamam da böyle yapılıyor gibiydi vlan
<heartsmagic> eth0:1 ne?
<|sg> ikinci kart
<|sg> acaba anlamadigim bir noktami var
<|sg> yurt disinda bulunan bir dedicated server bu
<|sg> iki ip si var uzerinde
<heartsmagic> ifconfig ne diyor?
<|sg> ifconfig tek diyor
<heartsmagic> vlan nasıldı ki, eth0.1 şeklinde miydi o
<|sg> emin degilim ama mesela centos5 de editlerken gene ilk kurdugumda
<heartsmagic> sanal makine üzerinde miymiş bu sunucu?
<|sg> hayir
<|sg> kendisi dedicated
<|sg> sanal degil
<heartsmagic> neyse, ifconfig nasıl gösteriyorsa öyle dene
<oktay-sat> !ping
<|sg> yeniden merhaba
<heartsmagic> merhaba, güzel bir splitti
<|sg> heartsmagic:  ehe oldu  ama interfaces dosyasi bos nasil oluyor
<|sg> :)
<|sg> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:99:0d:ca:93
<|sg>           inet addr:87.106.161.127  Bcast:87.106.161.127  Mask:255.255.255.255
<|sg>           inet6 addr: fe80::219:99ff:fe0d:ca93/64 Scope:Link
<|sg>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<|sg>           RX packets:6903 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<|sg>           TX packets:4185 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<|sg>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<|sg>           RX bytes:685419 (685.4 KB)  TX bytes:807930 (807.9 KB)
<|sg>           Interrupt:20 Base address:0x2000
<|sg> eth0:1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:99:0d:ca:93
<|sg>           inet addr:87.106.167.133  Bcast:87.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.255
<|sg>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<|sg>           Interrupt:20 Base address:0x2000
<|sg> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<|sg>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<heartsmagic> boş olamaz, öyleyse sorun vardır
<|sg>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<heartsmagic> paste kullan |sg
<|sg> ozur dilerim
<heartsmagic> aklıma bot geldi
<|sg> :)
<|sg> http://pastebin.com/9mGuX1Sq
<|sg> bi bakarmisin
<|sg> bu ifcondifg
<|sg> http://pastebin.com/dD1jaQfJ
<|sg> buda interfaces file
<|sg> :)
<|sg> heartsmagic:  nasil oldu bi is acaba :)
<heartsmagic> boştan kastın bu mu senin?
<heartsmagic> senin yaptığın ayarlar olmuyor mu diyorsun yani?
<|sg> olau su ben 15 dk once ifconfig yaptigimda
<|sg> eth0 da tek ip goruyordum
<|sg> eth0:1 cikmiyordu bile
<|sg> simdi ayni interfaces dosyasi ile nasil oldu sorum bu :)
<|sg> http://pastebin.com/DYpQyVu1 interfaces i su sekilde yaptigimda niye calismiyor ?
<|sg> nasil olduda eth0:1 cikti ortaya
<|sg> heartsmagic: yazdiklarim geldimi acaba
<heartsmagic> gelmedi
<heartsmagic> split oldu yine, ayrıca ben düştüm geldim
<|sg> evet bende split de kaldim
<heartsmagic> o değil bizim bot yine gelemedi
<heartsmagic> az bekleyelim
<|sg> eggdrop mu ?
<heartsmagic> |sg başka bir şey mi eziyor ağ ayalarını?
<heartsmagic> egg değil supy
<|sg> maineye yeni kurdum ubuntuyu yani baska calisan bir process bile yok server ssh disinda yok
<|sg> ne ezebilirki ?
<heartsmagic> ubuntu sistem
<heartsmagic> ağ yöneticisi nasıl ayarlı?
<|sg> gui yok
<heartsmagic> sunucu mu bu?
<|sg> ag yonetici derken ?
<heartsmagic> o zaman ezmemeli
<|sg> evet
<|sg> sunucu dedicated server
<heartsmagic> interfaces dosyasını küçükten düzenleyip, bir networking restart yap bakalım ne olacak
<|sg> su an onu yaptim :)
<|sg> simdi bu http://pastebin.com/d4We7U67 interfaces som hali
<|sg> default sekilde duruyor
<|sg> http://pastebin.com/mDNTpK7v buda network restarting ve ifconfig ciktisi
<heartsmagic> böyle normal, ben değişiklik yap bir dene diyorum
<heartsmagic> mesela sabit ip'ye al, dene bakalım ne olacak
<|sg> tamam simdi o zaman interfaces dosyasini http://pastebin.com/4gM13gak
<|sg> seklinde yapiyorum
<|sg> deniyim
<|sg> heartsmagic: interfaces dosyasini http://pastebin.com/4gM13gak seklinde yapip resatart edince networking i
<ubuntu-tr> Title: auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 ifac (at pastebin.com)
<|sg> reconfigurind network interfaces... de kaldi
<|sg> heartsmagic: cron u ogretmesen simdi mesela image yeniden :)
<heartsmagic> sen hele bir eth0:1 olmadan dene
<|sg> ok
<|sg> 10 dk sonra :)
<heartsmagic> cron dhcp ayarlı interfaces'ten dönecek değil mi?
<|sg> evet default interfaces a donecek
<heartsmagic> tamamdır
<heartsmagic> sen sırayla git, eth0:1 kısmı olmadan, gerekiyorsa tüm alanları girerek dene
<heartsmagic> network olsun broadcast olsun, gw olsun falan
<heartsmagic> ben ufaktan kaçar artık, sabah yoğun olacak benim için
<heartsmagic> ama unutmadan
<|sg> himm tum alanlari giriyim oyle deniyim gateway i ip den cikarabilirmiyim ?
<heartsmagic> hangi ipden?
<|sg> yani interfaces a girecegim gateway adresini
<|sg> nasil ogrenirim
<heartsmagic> route -n
<|sg> peki
<|sg> tesekkur ederim cok
<heartsmagic> rica ederim, kolay gelsin
<heartsmagic> ping ubuntu-tr
<|sg> eyw, sagolasin cok
<heartsmagic> !ping ubuntu-tr
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<|sg> !ping ubuntu-tr
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<heartsmagic> iyi bot ayakta
<heartsmagic> haydi iyi geceler herkese
<|sg> lag daaz
<|sg> iyi geceler
<|sg> heartsmagic:  neden eggdrop degil bu
<|sg> son olarak
<|sg> :)
<heartsmagic> supy kolay çünkü :)
<heartsmagic> egg uğraştırıyor biraz
<|sg> him  acayim bu shell
<|sg> bi shell
<|sg> account o sunucuda
<|sg> eggdrop dursun
<|sg> 1and1.co.uk dedicated makine
<heartsmagic> ne kadar istiyorlar?
<|sg> benim makinem var iste deciated
<|sg> parami alcaz birde
<heartsmagic> kendimize ait olması lazım bizim için
<|sg> bekle su normale donsun acayim sana bi acc hemen
<heartsmagic> shell gerekmiyor bize :) zaten sunucu var
<heartsmagic> bot da orada zaten de, ben merak ediyorum sunucu piyasasını
<|sg> peki aklinda olsun
<heartsmagic> ileride acil eylem planı için
<heartsmagic> sağ olasın yine de
<|sg> baglanti 100mbps ama deciated iyi
<|sg> user lazim olursa sunucuda
<|sg> sikinti yok yane :0
<heartsmagic> tamamdır, teşekkürler şimdiden
<heartsmagic> son olarak iyi geceler, kolay gelsin
<|sg> tekrar iyi geceler bye
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-26
<Ijahman> selam
<Ijahman> arkadaslar yeni kanal actım kendıme oraya nasıl flood koruması koyucam
<Ijahman> sorum ubuntu ile ilgili değil ama yardımcı olursanız sevınırım
<varadero> slm
<mete_cetin> varadero: slm
<mozakca> merhaba arkadaşlar
<mozakca> drupaldan anlayan var mı?
<kerim> iyi akşamlar
<Kartagis> sana da
<kerim> ubuntu broadcom ile wireless bağlantıda hızım dğşğk
<kerim> modeme ping atıyorum 300 ms gibi değerler çıkıyor
<kerim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kerim> buradakş belgede yer alan komutlarla yeniden başlatıncaya kadar ping zaman aşımı ortadan kalkıyor
<kerim> ~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<kerim> ~$ sudo modprobe wl
<kerim> fakat restarttan sonra aynı sorun devam ediyor
<kerim> yardımcı olabilir misinşz?
<Kartagis> sürücün ne? onu mu kullanıyor emin misin?
<kerim> sürücü normal ve aktif görünüyor
<Kartagis> onu /etc/rc.local'e yazman gerekebilir
<kerim> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<kerim> nasıl yaparım su yetkili yapmam lazım
<Ijahman> selam
<Ijahman> onlıne olan varsa bı sorum olucak
<Blaguvest> ?
<Ijahman> kendıme bı kanal actım
<Ijahman> 1 nasıl flood koruması koyucam
<Ijahman> 2 sifre koymustum
<Ijahman> ben operator konumunda degılken
<Ijahman> sifre sormuyo sanırım ? yardımcı olabılırmısnız
<Blaguvest>  , /chanserv help  veya /nickserv help yaz  yada google biliyordur ondan kacmaz senin yapmak istediklerin
<Ijahman> cok arastırdım da mirc için ornek komutlar yazmıslar help komutlarınıda kullandım ama freenode un help komutunda cıkmıyo flood koruması
<etsw> ne floodu Ijahman ?
<etsw> yazi mi join mi
<Ijahman> yazi floodu koruması istiorum birde şifre koydum kanala ama şimdi girerken şifre sormuyo
<Ijahman> dün soruyodu sifre
<Ijahman> cok aradım bulamadım olmuyo
<etsw> 1 sn simdi
<etsw> surekli key kalmasini mi istiyorsun
<Ijahman> evt sürekli kalsın istiyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-27
<etsw> sorun hallolmustur :P
<Ijahman> saol hocam :)
<etsw> ayipsin =)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-28
<kerim> iyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<kerim> ubuntu ile tivibu seyredebilen var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-29
<varadero> slm
<varadero> slm
 * BosSkurt is away (Off-line)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-30
<mete_cetin> slm ubuntu halkı
<mete_cetin> müsait olan var mı aranızda?
<Kartagis> var
<mete_cetin> Kartagis, ubuntuda en son depo -unstable- nasıl ekleniyor
<Kartagis> o deponun adresini bilmiyorum ama apt-add ile ekleyebilirsin
<Kartagis> ondan sonra apt-get update yapmayı unutma
<mete_cetin> Kartagis, googledan aradım saçma sapan depola çıkıyor
<mete_cetin> dafafasfsafas
<mete_cetin> Kartagis, esasında tek amacım chromiumun son versiyonunu kullanmak
<mete_cetin> tabii sırf bunun için sistemin kararlılığını kırmak istemiyorum
<Kartagis> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Kartagis> ilk sonuç
<mete_cetin> Kartagis, sağol
<mete_cetin> launchpad iyiymiş
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<genc> slm
<zero_0_tr> iyi akşamlar!
#ubuntu-tr 2011-12-31
<genc> slm
<genc> gnome Shell de yer imlerini soltaraftan başka bir yere taşıya bilirmiyiz?
<Akkan`> sealm
<Akkan`> online olan varmi
<genc> as
#ubuntu-tr 2012-01-01
<Juventus> Selam
<Juventus> Are there who knows senmail install ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-24
<arex> s.a
<ogny> Kartagis: slms aga
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<ogny> :D
<ogny> Kartagis: aga ya sana danismak istedigim bir konu var
<Kartagis> elimden geliyorsa
<ogny> apache ve virtualhost izinlerini duzenlerken
<ogny> mesela sen ve benim ayri ayri domainlerimiz var
<ogny> senin domainler senin public_html'in altinda
<ogny> benimkiler de benim public_html altinda
<ogny> boylelikle ben sicsam bile
<ogny> en fazla kendi kullanicima zarar veririm
<ogny> boyle bir duzen kurdun mu hic
<Kartagis> evet?
<ogny> cok guzel
<Kartagis> evet kurdum
<ogny> tamamdir usta
<ogny> kurcalarim
<ogny> yapamazsam da
<ogny> sorarim olur mu
<ogny> hata nerde diye
<Kartagis> alias perms='find . -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \; && find . -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \;'
<Kartagis> bunu yaz ~/.bashrc dosyana
<Kartagis> arkasına da şunu ekle
<ogny> tamam
<Kartagis> web sunucusu ne kullanıcısıyla calisiyor?
<ogny>  muhtemeleen kendi kullanicisidir
<ogny> bakayim
<Kartagis> www-data ya da apache'dir
<ogny> www-data'dir
<ogny> hatirladim
<Kartagis> debian mi?
<ogny> centos
<ogny> httpdc
<ogny> httpd
<Kartagis> centos ise apache'dir
<ogny> tamam
<Kartagis> ps aux | grep 80
<ogny>  ps aux|grep 80
<ogny> root      1080  0.0  0.0  64072   400 ?        Ss   Dec05   0:06 /usr/sbin/sshd
<ogny> root      1496  0.0  0.0  10416   180 ?        Ss   Dec05   0:00 /usr/sbin/pptpd
<ogny> mailman   1513  0.0  0.3 201480  1560 ?        Ss   Dec05   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl -s -q start
<ogny> ogny     26593  0.0  0.1 103240   844 pts/0    S+   08:40   0:00 grep 80
<ogny> su an
<Kartagis> apache calismiyor mu?
<ogny> yok
<ogny> bakayim ama emin olayim
<ogny> httpd is stopped
<ogny> baslatayim
<ogny> apache   26642  0.0  0.8 251880  4496 ?        S    08:43   0:00 /usr/sbin/httpd
<ogny> Kartagis aga ^^
<Kartagis> tamam
<Kartagis> public_html'ye bir sey yazilmasi gerekiyor mu apache tarafindan?
<ogny> evet yani
<ogny> wp kullanicam
<Kartagis> off wp
<ogny> ne kullaniyim
<ogny> senin onerin var mi
<ogny> drupal de iiyi diyorlar ama
<Kartagis> drupal
<ogny> hic kullanmadim
<ogny> o zaman
<ogny> drupal kullanayim
<ogny> ogrenims de olurum
<Kartagis> ben de ilk kez kullanana kadar hic kullanmamistim
<ogny> :D
<ogny> totoloji totoloji
<Kartagis> wp'nin izinlerinde sikinti var
<ogny> tamam
<ogny> drupal'le gideriz abi
<Kartagis> bir dizin (hangisi hatirlamiyorum) 777'den baskasini kabul etmiyor
<ogny> gerek yok abi wp'ye
<ogny> daha az karmasik daha iyidir
<Kartagis> yazmak icin ille 777 lazim
<Kartagis> ne yapacaksin tam olarak?
<ogny> 3 tane domainim var
<ogny> 2sini kendi public_html'imde tutarim
<ogny> birini de arkadasa bagislarim
<ogny> :)
<ogny> web yayinciligi yapicam abi
<ogny> domainler
<Kartagis> sana bir tavsiye
<ogny> ozgurkitaplar.org
<Kartagis> bir dk
<ogny> pardon
<ogny> ozgurkitaplar.com'du
<ogny> firefox.web.tr
<ogny> orkungunay.com
<ogny> bunlari yayinlayacam
<Kartagis> http://drupalizm.com/makale/coklu-site-ve-drush-kullanimi.html
<Kartagis> bunu oku
<ogny> anan ysta
<ogny> tamam usta
<Kartagis> tek kurulumda birden cok alanadi barindirmak icin
<ogny> oh oh oh
<ogny> usta
<ogny> sen saclari
<ogny> daha evvelden mi
<ogny> kestirdindi
<ogny> bu yeni sac trasin mi
<Kartagis> hocu ben her dakika imaji degistiriyorum, bunu ne zaman yaptigimi hatirlamiyorum
<ogny> D:d:D:D
<ogny> ahahaa
<ogny> bu imaj cok sert agam
<Kartagis> drush diye de bir arac var, o senin icin super olur
<ogny> tamam abi
<ogny> maillesiriz o zaman
<ogny> kurcaliyim once drush'i
<ogny> sagolasin ya pts sabah
<Kartagis> https://speakerdeck.com/kartagis/drush
<ogny> bi adam bu kadar darlanir
<ogny> :)
<ogny> en de sizin su
<ogny> drupalizm'e uye olurum
<Kartagis> o biyometrik fotograf
<ogny> :)
<ogny> vay be
<Kartagis> http://www.facebook.com/groups/drupalturkiye
<Kartagis> buraya üye ol
<Kartagis> vay be ne?
<ogny> biyotmetrik foto dedin ya
<ogny> onun icin
<Kartagis> vize icindi o
<Kartagis> yok yok yesil kart basvurusu
<ogny> oraya iyi gider dogru
<caner> arkadaşlar, yeni ubuntu kurdum ve ubuntu one hesabıma, çevrimiçi hesaplara bağlanamıyorum; oluşturamıyorum
<caner> benzer sorunu yaşayan var mı
<pi1> selam lan dallamalar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-25
<ogny> gnydn ahali
<ogny> Kartagis: slm hoca
<ogny> hizli bir soruyla gune basliycam
<Kartagis> selam
<ogny> drupal vim destegi var mi
<ogny> vimpress gibi mesela
<Kartagis> ne kadar hizli?
<ogny> tracvim gibi
<Kartagis> :)
<ogny> basladim bile :)
<Kartagis> vimpress nedir?
<ogny> vim'de yazip
<Kartagis> &g vimpress
<f0und> Kartagis: Vimpress - Manage wordpress blog posts from Vim : vim online: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1953>; VimRepress - Plugin for managing wordpress blog from Vim. : vim ...: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3510>; PotHix/Vimpress · GitHub: <https://github.com/PotHix/Vimpress>; Vimpress. Blogging in WordPress with Vim. - Elrics random thoughts ...: (2 more messages)
<ogny> :save gibi bir sey
<ogny> yapinca
<ogny> .vimrc'de kayitli bloga
<ogny> post gondeiryor
<ogny> direk
<Kartagis> ha e-posta gibi mi?
<ogny> blog yazisi gibi
<ogny> vim'den e-posta gonderme de vardir elbet
<ogny> kullanmadim
<Kartagis> uzaktan ama
<ogny> evet uzaktan
<Kartagis> bilmiyorum, denemek lazim
<ogny> vimpress'i kuruyorsun, .vimrc'ye blog kullanici adini sifreni yaziyorsiun
<ogny> save diyince yazdigin yazi post olarak gidiyor
<Kartagis> &g drupal vimpress
<f0und> Kartagis: Publishing a Blog in Vim with Vimpress « Linux Tidbits: <http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2008/02/29/publishing-a-blog-in-vim-with-vimpress/>; linux - Vim press ENTER to continue - Super User: <http://superuser.com/questions/75147/vim-press-enter-to-continue>; vim - press two continuous key to trigger an event in JavaScript ...: (3 more messages)
<ogny> dun ipad'e baktim
<ogny> drupal istemcisi yok
<ogny> vimpress de yoksa
<ogny> drupal kullanmayabilirim abi
<ogny> simdiden soyleyeyim sonradan bozulma bana :)
<Kartagis> http://drupal.org/node/295
<ogny> xmlrpc
<ogny> tamam kasariz
<ogny> tracvim'de de kasmistim baya
<ogny> yetkiler vs
<ogny> eyv. usta
<Kartagis> reca
<ogny> aykut: aga naptin ya
<aykut> ogny,
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-26
<ogny> slm
<cmdexe> slm
<Kartagis> ftp://tulumba.ulakbim.gov.tr artık linux yansısı barındırmıyor mu yahu?
<TheJackaL> merhaba
<ZeuQma> tekrar merhaba
<cmdexe> azx
<ogny> Kartagis: buyuksun aga
<ogny> bazen lkd ftp'si gidiyor
<ogny> bu iyi oldu eyv.
<ogny> hadi iyi aksamlar
<cmdexe> selamlar
<decaf> maraba
<ozcanesen> merhaba
<cmdexe> meharbağa
<sebo28> mrb
<aykut> meleba
<sebo28> http://sebo28.net.ms/
<hakansral> sa
<cmdexe> as
<hakansral> firefox hakkında bir sorunum var
<hakansral> yardımcı olabilecek var mı acaba
<cmdexe> var aykut  yardımcı olur sana
<hakansral> söyle anlatayım o zaman
<cmdexe> dinliyoruz
<hakansral> koyu bir gtk teması kullandığım için google arama yaparken yazılar beyaz çıkıyor
<hakansral> yazdığımı okuyamıyorum
<hakansral> chromeda böyle bir sorun yok
<hakansral> firefoxta sistem renklerini kullan seçeneğini kaldırdım
<hakansral> düzelmedi
<cmdexe> temadan kaynaklı yapacak bişey yok
<hakansral> gtk temasını değiştirirsem düzelir ancak
<hakansral> chrome da olmayıp firefoxta olması
<hakansral> ilginç
<cmdexe> chrome gtk teması kullanmıyordur belkide
<hakansral> kullanıyor
<hakansral> seçenklerde gtk teması kullan öntanımlı oluyor
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-27
<Kartagis> kde kullanan var mi? peki kde ekran goruntusu araci kullanan var mi?
<cmdexe> kde & ksnapshot
<Kartagis> cmdexe: ben ekran parcasini aliyorum, ama onu kaydedemiyorum
<Kartagis> off, koktu
<cmdexe> hata mı veriyor ?
<osuruk> Kartagis :)
<Kartagis> cmdexe: hayir hata degil, ne yapmam gerektigini bilemiyorum
<cmdexe> ksnapshot kurulu değil mi ?
<Kartagis> kurulu
<cmdexe> print screen tuşuna bas
<Kartagis> ben section of window diyorum
<Kartagis> ekrani kirmizi ile ceviriyor
<Kartagis> ama ben bir tek yeri istiyorum
<Kartagis> freehand mi desem?
<cmdexe> türçke kullansan
<cmdexe> dene işte işeyler
<Kartagis> hah buldum
<Kartagis> rectangle region secip, bolgeyi secip enter yapmam lazimmis
<osuruk> wpa 2 şifresi nasıl kırarım beyler
<osuruk> ubuntuda kırılıyormuş sanırım?
<osuruk> vps açığı varmış sanırım
<osuruk> 8 haneli pin kodumu ne varmış nasıl kırarız onu ?
<ogny> gnydn
<cmdexe|NotHere> gnydin
<cmdexe|NotHere> :*
<ogny> akicim az sonra aga
<ogny> pardon...
<Marius80> Slm
<caesarcipher> slm
<ogny> slm caesarcipher
<Marius80> internet'te daha hareketli bir linux kanali bulunur mu?
<ogny> Marius80: evet var #zurna
<Marius80> tesekkür ederim
<Marius80> ogny, #zurna kanalinda sadece "Chanserv" var
<ogny> irc'de degil
<ogny> freenode'dda degil
<ogny> kendi server'inda
<Marius80> nerde o zaman?
<Marius80> ha!  sagol
<sebo28> sa
<cmdexe> as
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-28
<ogny> gnydn agalar
<ogny> necdet selvi diye bi siyasi adam vardi
<ogny> dyp'den miydi neydi
<ogny> :D
<osuruk> arkadaslar varaderoyu goren varmı son zamanlarda
<cmdexe> yok
<Kartagis> uff, koktu
<osuruk> cmdexe tamamdır sagol Kartagis cok banelsın
<cmdexe> osuruk: asl
<ogny> osuruk: selam
<ogny> ilginctir ben de bugun onu dusundum
<cmdexe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cqJQMPryBcY
<sebo28> sa
<cmdexe> as
<Cufaf> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-29
<loremipsum> slmlar , buradan sorularıma cevap alabilecek miyim
<loremipsum> çok yeni bir ubuntu kullanıcısıyım
<loremipsum> bazı temel bilgileri edindim fakat anlamadığım ayrıntılar var
<loremipsum> örneğin konsola geçtiğimde kullanıcı adı ve parola sorması normal mi? ben onu windowstaki msdos ekranına denk gelen yer sanıyordum
<sebo28> konsolda parola gerektirecek iş yapıyorsan neormal
<loremipsum> tek yaptığım konsola geçmek için ubuntu masaüstündeyken ctrl alt f1 yazmaktı
<loremipsum> bunu yapınca ubuntu versiyonu ve kullanıcıadı tty1     yazan bir satırın altında benden şifre soran
<sebo28> konsola düşüyorsun öyle yaptınmı
<loremipsum> şu satırı görmek: kullanıcıadım login:
<loremipsum> konsola düşüp komutları deneyip öğrenmek istemiştim biraz
<loremipsum> konsol kullanmam için login istemesi normal mi
<sebo28> öyle degilde konsol açsan daha iyi olmazmı
<loremipsum> onu nasıl açıyorum?ctrl alt f7...f12 gibi bi tuşlamayla mı
<sebo28> menüden bulabilirsin
<loremipsum> hangi menüden?
<sebo28> yada alt f2 ye konsole yaz
<sebo28> ben ubuntu kulanmıyorum gnomeye isınamadım
<loremipsum> sizin kullandığınız nedir
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.10-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.4, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1600 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 7/26GB, RAM: 2207/3033MB, 129 proc's, 5.24h up
<sebo28> arch
<sebo28> yedekdede pardus var
<sebo28> depli olan
<loremipsum> linuks ögrenmek için en kolay olanın ubuntu olduğunu sanmıştım ben okuduklarımdan
<loremipsum> o yüzden ubuntuyu seçtim bilgisayara 0dan başlamış gibiyim
<sebo28> evet ubuntu iyidir
<sebo28> pek fazla bi fark yok yahu
<loremipsum> ctrl alt f n  ile geçtiğim konsol sistemin hangi arayüzü onu çözemedim
<sebo28> kulanım açısından
<sebo28> orda root gerektiren işlemler yapmak için
<loremipsum> acemi kullanıcı olduğum için çoğu işlemin root istemeden yapılcağını biliyorum ancak oradaki root a giriş yapmam nasıl mümkün olabilir
<sebo28> archda  ctrl alt f7 geri dönüyon ubuntuda bütün fleri dene geri dönüşü bulursun
<loremipsum> daha da önemlisi şu aşamada roota girmeye ihtiyacım olur mu?
<loremipsum> f7 ile dönüyorum orda sorun yok
<sebo28> kulanıcı adını  ve parolanı yazıyon
<loremipsum> denedim fakat geçersiz olduğunu yazdı
<sebo28> parola gözükmez
<sebo28> yanlış yazıyorsundur
<loremipsum> onu okumuştum, görünmediği halde yazdım fakat...
<loremipsum> tekrar deneyeyim peki
<loremipsum> oturum açmadaki kullanıcı adını ve parolayı yazarak roota erişebiliyor olmam gerekmez miydi acaba
<loremipsum> neyi yanlış yaptığımı bulamadım bi türlü
<sebo28>   #  bu işaret cıkmıyormu
<sebo28> oraya düşmeden konsolaç ordan dene root olmayı
<sebo28> alt f2 konsole
<sebo28>  su -
<loremipsum> #isareti çıkmadı
<sebo28> konsole açtınmı
<loremipsum> alt f2 ile açılan konsolda denemek için "help mkdir" yazdım
<sebo28> su -
<sebo28> yaz
<sebo28> parola soracak
<sebo28>  yaz ve enterla
<sebo28>  # bu işaret cıktımı
<loremipsum> su- yazınca sadece ekran buraya döndü
<loremipsum> parola sormadı
<sebo28> su boşluk - olacak
<loremipsum> öyle de denedim:)
<sebo28> alt f2 yemi yazıyon yoksa
<loremipsum> en son öyle yapmıştım evet
<sebo28> alt f2 konsole yazıyon açılan pencereyede su - yazıyon
<loremipsum> aynen öyle yapıyorum da
<loremipsum> sonrasında parola sorma ekranına düşmedim
<sebo28> dası neki
<sebo28> su - yazıp enterladınmı
<loremipsum> evet
<sebo28> parola sorması lazım ozaman
<loremipsum> sadece buraya dönüş yaptı
<sebo28> yapmaz yanlış yeremi yazıyon anlayamadım
<loremipsum> alt f2 ile açılan pencereye yazıyorum
<sebo28> oraya konsole yaz
<loremipsum> orada silik bi  Run a command yazısı var
<loremipsum> peki deniyorum..
<loremipsum> yine başarısız
<sebo28> bişeyleri nalış yapıyorsun
<loremipsum> teoride yazılanları yapıyorum fakat bi sorun var
<sebo28>  alt f2 konsole ender
<loremipsum> çözemedim
<loremipsum> alt f2 beni konsola götürür değil mi?
<loremipsum> ya da ctrl alt f1 mesela
<sebo28> kötürmez
<sebo28> alt f2 bir programı çalıştırmak için
<sebo28>  firefox yaz o çıkar mesela
<loremipsum> tmmdır o geliyo
<sebo28> konsole yazarsan konsole açılır
<loremipsum> tuhaflık burda konsole yazınca hiç bi şey olmadı
<loremipsum> firefox açılması normaldi...
<sebo28> http://i.imagebanana.com/img/4mudb2s2/ekrangoeruentuesue3.png  böyle açılması lazım
<sebo28> konsole  kurulu gelmiyormu yoksa
<sebo28> ama olmaz öyle şey kuruludur
<loremipsum> bilemiyorum belki de sorun ordadır
<loremipsum> komutu aynen yazdım
<loremipsum> acaba konsol kurulu gelmemiş olabilir mi
<loremipsum> eğer öyle ise ne yapmam gerekir acaba
<sebo28> sanmıyoru konsolsuz bir linux düşünemiyorum
<sebo28> paket yöneticisinden bi ara istersen
<sebo28>  yazılım merkezimiydi neydi ubuntunun paket yöneticisi tamda bilmiyorum
<loremipsum> ben onu buldurdum şu an konsole(terminal) yükleniyor...
<loremipsum> software center dan aratıp yüklüyorum
<loremipsum> şu an
<sebo28> nasıl kurulu gelmez anlayamadım bu linux delimi yahu  konsolesiz bir linüx düşünemiyorum
<loremipsum> ben de anlayamadım acaba versiyorun farkı falan mı
<sebo28> neyse kuruldumu
<loremipsum> zaten acemiyim, çıkamıyorum içinden... neyse çözülmek üzere
<loremipsum> %80 civarı
<sebo28> sorun degil bende açemiyim
<loremipsum> şu an komut pencerem var
<loremipsum> komutları yazabiliyorum
<sebo28> onun adı konsole
<loremipsum> peki ya ctrl alt f1 ile geçtiğim ekran neresiydi acaba?
<sebo28> orasıda bunun gibi yahu osadece tam ekran oluyo
<Conqueror> tty0
<Conqueror> 1
<Conqueror> 2
<Conqueror> 3
<Conqueror> 4
<sebo28> orasıda konsole yani
<Conqueror> ...
<Conqueror> terminal
<loremipsum> hmm
<sebo28> aynı şey
<sebo28> terminal konsole
<sebo28> http://sebo28.net.ms/
<loremipsum> bu site senin sanırım
<sebo28> evet
<loremipsum> modelleme ile uğraşıyosun galiba 3b ve dokular
<loremipsum> gimp de göz rengi değiştirme sayfası iyi olmuş:)
<sebo28> blender la
<loremipsum> lazımdı zaten o :)
<loremipsum> blender 3ds max dengiydi değil mi
<sebo28> evet
<loremipsum> yıllar önce milkshape ile kendime patlıcan modellemiştim daha sonra ona vaktim olmayacağından vazgeçtim modellemeden
<loremipsum> zaten okuduğum gıda mühendisliği olunca...
<loremipsum> linux kullanmak lux gibi
<sebo28> benim gibi inşaatcı kulanıyorsa sen aylı hayli kulanırsın yahu ne lüxsü
<loremipsum> :)
<sebo28> iyi geceler
<veli_> selamlar
<veli_> kimse varmi
<veli_> bu ne minakoyim kimse yok
<veli_> ne guzel eskiden kalabalikti
<veli_> eskiden daha az kullanici vardi
<veli_> ama daha kalabilikti
<veli_> simdi cok kullanici var
<veli_> ama sessiz sakin ortam
<veli_> nasil bi ters oranti lan bu
<veli_> celiski mi acaba
<veli_> mantikli bi aciklamasi vardir elbet
<aykut> mukadderat
<veli_> o nasıl bi kavram lan
<veli_> lan dedigime bakma
<veli_> uff sıkıldım
<veli_> bide acıklama yaptım
<veli_> ne bilim yaa
<veli_> alınırsın diyeydi o
<veli_> kızarsın mızarsın simdi
<veli_> neyse
<veli_> baktım
<veli_> daha otesi gerekiyo
<veli_> tek kelime edip siyrilabilinecek bi durum degil bu
<veli_> baska bi aciklama istiyorum
<veli_> aykut sen linux kullaniyormusun
<aykut> mukadderat
<aykut> kelimesinin anlamına baksaydın anlardın
<veli_> ulan bot la muhabbet ediyomusum
<veli_> aa bot degilmis
 * aykut ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.4 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (1159 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT ** Uptime: 3.00 Hours **
<aykut> yeterli sanırım
<veli_> valla lise talebesi gibisin olm yaa
<veli_> ne gerek var buna
<veli_> kullaniyom de geç
<veli_> :)
<veli_> ya da kullanmiyom
<veli_> neyse
<aykut> kullanmıyom
<aykut> 11 harf
<aykut> bu iki tık
<veli_> sayabiliyosun da yani
<aykut> gerisi de keyfim
<aykut> ;)
<veli_> yazcak bisi bulamadim minakoyim
<veli_> ne konusalim aykut
<veli_> konusmak istermisin?
<aykut> yok
<veli_> tamam
<aykut> dizi izliyom
<veli_> benimde canım sıkılıyo
<veli_> ne dizisi bu
<veli_> belki bende izlerim
<aykut> elementary
<veli_> ben onu ingilizce kur sanıyodum
<veli_> dizimiymis lan
<veli_> altyazılı izlemiyosundur ama, ilk kur ya o
<veli_> hemen bastan anlamayabilirsin
<veli_> olsun yinede iyi pratik olur
<aykut> alkolü bıraktım
<aykut> ama şu an içtiğinden bir doz alabilirim
<veli_> biz kimseyi yari yolda birakmayiz moruk, alkole devam
<aykut> çok deli bişey olmalı
<veli_> afgan macunu
<veli_> ama kimyasali biraz fazla kaçmış sanırım
<veli_> bende boyle etkisini gosteriyo
<veli_> ama bad trip yapabilir başkasında
<veli_> level atlamadan tavsiye etmem sana, hele bir upper (bolemi yaziliyo lan) ol da gel
<aykut> tavsiyeni dikkate alıcam
<veli_> memnun oldum
<veli_> senin dizi yalan oldu minakoyim
<veli_> neyse aykut yaa, minakoyim senin muhabbetin hiç iç açıcı değil
<veli_> yinede kibar adamsın
<aykut> iki monitör var
<aykut> bence sen yanlış kanaldasın
<aykut> neyse
<veli_> bildigim bi bu kanal var
<veli_> bide debian tr var
<veli_> orda da kimse yok minakoyim
<veli_> arch cilar vardi bi ara
<veli_> onlar nerde acaba
<veli_> onlar iyiydi
<veli_> uykut iyi geceler
<veli_> aykut
<veli_> minakoyim daha fazla bekleyemem, iyi geceler de  de bende gidiyim
<veli_> bune arkadas yaa, disarda biri sana iyi aksamlar, gunaydin, selam dediginde böle susup kaliyomusun
<veli_> gerildim ben simdi bak
<veli_> bok ogrenirsin ingilizceyi sen o diziden
<aykut> lsdkjhşlksj başka gece
<aykut> olsa
<aykut> sen giderdin hoşuma da
<aykut> yanlış bi gecede çattın
<veli_> ben her turlu giderim aykut
<veli_> :)
<aykut> buralardayım ben
<veli_> tamam
<aykut> konuşuruz bi ara
<veli_> ugrarim yine
#ubuntu-tr 2012-12-30
<stickybit> selam
<stickybit> tr ubuntu repository lerine ne oldu?
<Conqueror> xubuntu 12.10 yükledim, wireless'da sıkıntı var. Benim modeme ait olmayan ağları algılıyor, benim modeme ait olan ağı algılamıyor :/
<Conqueror> nasıl bir yol izlemeliyim?
<stickybit> Conqueror,modem in wifi ayarlarını kontrol et
<Conqueror> ettim, ağ gizli değil. güvenlik methodu wpa/wpa2
<Conqueror> 45 dak. öncesine kadar windows'dan normal olarak bağlanabiliyordum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-23
<suat> slmlr
<suat> sıstem bıryerde duruyor
<suat> konsolda startx le acıyorum
<suat> bunu nasıl duzeltırım
<suat> sistem normal olarak acılmıyor
<suat> konsolda startx dıyerek acsbiliyorum
<suat> bunu nasıl düzeltiriz
<suat> slmlr
<suat>  Kilit dosyası /var/cache/apt/archives/lock açılamadı - open (21: Bir dizin)
<suat> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ dizini kilitlenemiyo
<suat> bu nasıl duzeltılır
<suat> rm ıle sıldım
<suat> olmadı
<lessent> Selamlar..
<lessent> İyi akşamlar herkese..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-24
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-25
<Kartagis> ubuntu kullanmak sistemi yıkmak demekmiş :)
<emrek> selam
<suat> fotograf ve grafık için kullana bılecegım ubuntu varmı laptop ıçın
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-27
<burak_can> selamlar
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-12-28
<adilalpman> merhaba
<adilalpman> tp-link tl-wn727n usb wireless imi kubuntu 13.10 x64 de kullanamıyorum... :(
<adilalpman> lsusb de ve network manager da görünüyor ama wireless enable i seçemiyorum koyu gri orası...
<adilalpman> yardım edebilir misiniz lütfen?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-22
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<Kartagis> evet
<thiras> hah yine bir mail server configi ile basbasyim da bir kac mimari sorum olacak musait misin?
<thiras> radore shared aldim patates cikti bende DO'da host hazirliyom siteye
<Kartagis> mimariden hiç anlamam ya, ben BT'ciyim
<thiras> himm
<Kartagis> mimar değilim ki
<Kartagis> heh
<thiras> ya olay su aslinda
<thiras> postfix MTA olacak
<Kartagis> evet?
<thiras> MDA olarak dovecot kullanacagim
<Kartagis> tamam
<thiras> LDA mi ile baglasam yoksa LMTP ile baglasam
<Kartagis> ikisinin farkı ne bilmiyorum
<thiras> hangisi kolay peki sence?
<thiras> :)
<thiras> sen ne kullaniyorsun en azidan?
<thiras> bide virtual users olmayacak
<thiras> direk unix userlarini kullanacagim
<thiras> ssh ile allowusers verdim sadece kendime
<thiras> tas catlasin 10 tane mail adresi olacak o yuzden virtual girmeyeyim dedim
<thiras> asil soru mailda ad soyad kismini unix accountundan mi cekiyor yoksa roundcube atacagim ustune oradan ayarlayabiliyor muyuz?
<Kartagis> çok güzel zoru
<Kartagis> soru
<thiras> bencede :)
<Kartagis> ben sanal kullanıcı kullanıyorum
<thiras> 3-5 tane kullanici icin kasmayayim dedim sql falan
<thiras> bi ton config + resource waste yani sql sorgusu atmak
<Kartagis> ama hiç konsoldan eposta göndermediğim için ad soyad alanlarını nereden çekiyor bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> bir ton değil
<Kartagis> ben sana atayım dur
<Kartagis> http://ur1.ca/j710y
<Kartagis> thiras: ^
<Kartagis> linux'u seviyorum hacı
<Kartagis> cat /etc/postfix/master.cf /etc/dovecot/dovecot* | fpaste al sana zart diye attı
<Kartagis> heh
<thiras> ooo krallimis
<thiras> fpsate
<thiras> centosta var mi acaba
<thiras> bide localde ssl auth yapmazsam dunyalar yikilir mi ya?
<thiras> sen yapmamissin mesela
<thiras> ha zaten sql degil mi
<Kartagis> centos zaten bu
<Kartagis> benim işimi görüyor
<Kartagis> ha buna ekleme yapılabilir mi, tabii yapılır
<Kartagis> ama dediğim gibi, işimi görüyor
<thiras> himm son bi soru
<Kartagis> tabii
<thiras> mailbox dir olayini nasil config ettin main.cf'te
<thiras> spool var qmail style var
<Kartagis> webmail.webciniz.im
<thiras> hangisi ne ise yariyor kestiremedigim icin
<Kartagis> vmail kullanıcı
<thiras> ha vmail verince mailbox ayarlamaya gerek olmuyor degil mi
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> ama
<Kartagis> o dovecot'ta zaten
<thiras> spoolda da ozel bi config yok o zaman
<Kartagis> lan
<Kartagis> yanlış dosyayı vermişim
<Kartagis> bir dk
<thiras> master cf verdin :D
<thiras> oda lazimdi da
<Kartagis> http://ur1.ca/j7134
<thiras> smtpd calisiyor mu diye sorcaktim vermesydin
<gulle> arkadaslar pisiye kurdugum swap ı ubuntuya nasıl tanımlarım
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-23
<Kartagis> turgay_: ping
<Kartagis> U+20BA
<turgay_> efendim
<turgay_> Kartagis:  tanımlı evet ama nasıl yapıyoruz linuxlarda
<Kartagis> ctrl+shift+u 20ba
<Kartagis> turgay_: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/turgay.mp4
<Galatasaray> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-24
<thiras> Kartagis, orda misin?
<turgay> yok
<thiras> turgay, senin bir fikrin var mi
<thiras> wp tasiyorum radore'den DO'ya
<thiras> charsetten patladik sanirim
<turgay> fikrim yok
<turgay> yıllar öncesinin  zevki sefa düşkünlerinin mirası
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle> kubuntu da ssesi dahacok acmam ıçın hangı programı yuklemelıyım
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-25
<Kartagis> thiras: dün beni aramışsın
<thiras> ya sorma efsanevi problemler icindi
<thiras> ama cozdum
<Kartagis> neydi ve nasıl çözdün?
<Kartagis> anlat da arkadaşların da öğrensin
<Kartagis> hadi çocuum
<thiras> ahaha
<thiras> ya centos'a tasimaktan vazgectim
<thiras> isin kisacasi
<thiras> wordpress temasi bir yerde patladi
<thiras> sacma bir sekilde parser error vermeye basladi
<thiras> sharedtakii cacheledim
<thiras> site sahibide kalsin dedi benimde canima minnet
<thiras> bundan sonraki siter icin kullanilabilir hale getirecegim bi tane daha haber sitesi geldi onun icin kullanicam artik
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-26
<gulle> skype neden ubuntuda yok yaw
<Blaguvest> o_0
<gulle> kbuntu 14.10 a skype kuramıyorum
<thiras> http://www.skype.com/tr/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<thiras> gulle, kaynak kodu kapali depolarda olmayabilir
<gulle> abi skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<gulle> bunu indirdim gene olmadı
<gulle> abı skype yı konsolda yazınca acıldı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-27
<bayrak> merhaba
<bayrak> kimse yok herkes uyuyo herhalde.... :D
<termonick> merhaba:)
<termonick> kimse var mı
<randiman> ben varım :)
<command> selam
<Kartagis> selam command
<command> nabersiniz gençler
<command> uzun zamandır bralara girmiyordum
<Kartagis> iyiyim
<Kartagis> kızım klavyenin boşluk tuşunu bozdu
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Blaguvest> höyt command
<Blaguvest> welkomtu
<command> velkom
<command> nabersiğiz canlar
<Blaguvest> saol
<Blaguvest> kayıplardasın
<command> buralardayım
<command> ubuntu kanalına pek takılmıyordum bi aklıma düştü
<Blaguvest> son olarak arch ta görüyordum seni
<command> ordayım da
<command> takılıyoruz iştre eski tadı yo
<Blaguvest> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2014-12-28
<sempatnick> selam :)
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle> kde 5 plasma kurdum ubuntu kabanmıyor
<gulle> powerde kabatıyorum
<sempatnick> ben acemiyim ağa :D:D:D
<gulle> benım kadar degıldır
<sempatnick> ben oyun kurayım dedim taş devrinden kalan bi oyun çıktı :D:D:D
<gulle> lınuxde gelişmiş oyun yokki
<gulle> oyuncular paralı sısteme uretıyo
<sempatnick> bak işte sen biliyon
<sempatnick> ben bilmiyom :)
<gulle> ancak wıne ve playon linux le oyun oynaya bılın
<sempatnick> ben mint  kurdum
<sempatnick> zaten playon ile yükledim
<gulle> bu gidişle bende mınt kuracam
<gulle> kubuntu biraz ters yaw
<sempatnick> ben ubuntu kurmuştum
<gulle> bana mıntın depolarını verınmı
<sempatnick> ama bilgisayarı kastı yav
<gulle> ubuntuyo mınte cevırem
<sempatnick> he aynen ben de öle yaptım
<sempatnick> depo ne oluyo ki :D:D:D:
<sempatnick> bi tek güncelleme yaptım ben
<sempatnick> kod mod yazmayı da bimiyom
<sempatnick> :D
<strangerhellion> selamlar bir sorum olacaktı. Ben şu anda ubuntu 14.04 64 bit kullanıyorum ve iş için temviewer yüklemem lazım. Sitesine girdim multiarch diye bir şey var. Benim multiarch'lı olanı mı yüklemem gerekiyor ?
<Kartagis> soru sorup da 20 dakika sonra gidenler favorilerim arasında
<terminolojist> merhaba selam:)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-21
<blinduser> merhaba
<blinduser> ubuntu sistemi konusunda geribildirimde bulunacaktım
<ubunturk> selam , codeigniter kullanan var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-26
<aselim> slm
<aselim> lnux bilen varmı??
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Selam aselim.
<aselim> bir sorum olacak
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<aselim> 2 adsl hattım var bridge modda calısıyor pppoe ile
<aselim> route listesine bir gateway ekleyebiliyorum
<aselim> 1 adsl calisiyor
<aselim> digerine disaridan erisemiyorum
<aselim> bu sorunu nasıl cozerım
<aselim> ?
<aselim> route listesinin basına hangi adsl gatewayi eklersem o calisiyor. diger adsl dısarıdan ulasılmıyor
<aselim> iptables nat ve forward denedim fakat yapamadım
<aselim> ornek: route add default dev ppp0
<aselim> veya route default ppp0
<aselim> dedigimde ppp1 dısarıdan ulasılamıyor
<aselim> fakat ppp0 ı ekledikten sonra route add default ppp1 eklersem
<aselim> ppp1 calisiyor ppp0 calısmıyor
<aselim> iptables ile DNAT eklemeyi denedim
<aselim> yonledirme yapmıyor gonuyor
<aselim> dısarıdan port test yaptıgımda kapalı gorunuyor fakat localde calısıyor
<aselim> burda baska lnux kanalı var mı? soru sorabilecegim
<aselim> sanıyorum burda bilen yok
<aselim> biraz bekliyeyeyim belki bilen olur
<ElixirVitae> aselim, #ubuntu var, ingilizce sorabilirsin.
<aselim> ingilizce yok
<aselim> az biliyorum
<aselim> sen benim yerime sorarmısın ??
<aselim> elixir vitae
<ElixirVitae> Forumları deneyebilirsin aselim.
<aselim> forumlarada uye olmadım
<aselim> hangi forum ?
<aselim> genelde duzgun cevap vermiyorlar
<aselim> bende uye olmuyorum
<damascene> aselim, ben bir az türkçe biliyorum. sizin hedef ne? İngilizce iyi biliyorum
<aselim> 2 adsl baglantim var bridge mode ile calisan pppoe ile baglanti sagliyorum
<aselim> 2 adsl icinde disaridan ulasmam mumkun  mu veya nasil yaparim
<aselim> onu ogrenmek istiyorum
<aselim> yukarida biraz acıkladım yaptıklarımı
<aselim> bir yonledirme yapamam lazım
<aselim> ama iptables ile mi yoksa baska turlumu onu bulamadım
<aselim> bu soruyuda ingilizce sormam mumkun degil
<aselim> route gateway olarak ekledigim adsl web server icin calısıyor
<aselim> diğer adsl uzaktan baglantı portuna yonledirmek istiyorum iç ağdaki bir bilgisayara
<aselim> veya ic agdaki baska bir webservera
<aselim> ama 3 ethernet yok
<aselim> sadece 2 ethernet var 2 side pppoe ile bagli
<damascene> sadece bir "default gateway" yapabilirsiniz. https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Two_Default_Gateways_on_One_System
<f0und> Title: Two Default Gateways on One System - Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<aselim> evet onu sonradan ogrendim
<aselim> o yuzden su anda bir tane aktif calisiyor
<aselim> diger baglanti geri planda calisiyor sadece localde
<aselim> ne dısarıya ping gonderiyor neden dısarıdan herhangi bir islem yapabiliyorum
<aselim> iptables DNAT diye birsey var onuda denedim ama herhangi bir portu acamadım
<aselim> damascene
<aselim> bu verdigin linkte
<aselim> pppoe baglanti icinde degil
<aselim> eth0 var
<aselim> benim baglantim pppoe bridge mod ile saglanıyor
<damascene> sen anladim, ama Türkçem zayıf
<aselim> anladım
<damascene> ipconfig yap >> fpaste.org
<aselim> onu yapamam
<aselim> cunku bilgisayar basında degılım
<damascene> neden?
<aselim> o bılgısayarlar baska yerde
<aselim> sadece cozum arıyorum
<damascene> Tamam
<aselim> bulabılırsem uygulucam yarına
<damascene> bol şans
<aselim> şansla omuyacak
<aselim> bir bilen bulmam lazım
<aselim> birkaç sitede benzer birşey buldum ve uyguladım
<aselim> ama yapamadım
<aselim> belki yaptım ama yanlış birşey yaptım
<aselim> daha önce böyle birşeyi yapmış birisini bulmam gerekiyor
<aselim> http://alper.web.tr/page/2/
<f0und> Title: Alper YALÇINER (at alper.web.tr)
<aselim> burdaki bazı seyleri uyguladım ama olmadi
<aselim> http://alper.web.tr/2009/03/23/5-iproute2-ile-temel-statik-routing-tablosu-yonetmek/
<aselim> burda yorum yapan bir kisi aynı benim sorunu yaşamış
<aselim> benzer komutları yazdım ama olmadı
<aselim> fakat onda 3 ethernet var bende 2
<aselim> ben pppoe kullanıyorum o normal ethernet baglantı kullanıyor sanıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2015-12-27
<aselim> slm
<aselim> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/19380-Multiple-PPPOE-connections-on-linux
<f0und> Title:  Multiple PPPOE connections on linux (at mybroadband.co.za)
<aselim> bu linkte 2. posttaki 196.0.0.0/8 ne olabilir ?
<aselim> networkle ilgisi olmayan bir ip adresi bu
<aselim> ve bende karsiligini ariyorum
<aselim> ingilizcem olmadigi icin cozemedim neyi ekledigini
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-26
<OpaoS> iyi geceler arkadaşlar
<fatihmtlm> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2017-12-28
<Galatasaray> heyoo
<Galatasaray> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-12-28
<kabukgoz> herkese merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2019-12-28
<v4394> gec os nedir?
<v4394> ananın amcığı mıdır?
<v4394> nedir bu gecos amına kodumun piçleri
<v4394> amına koduğumun götverenleri hemen izah edin bana gecos nedir
<v4394> bu gec os u bence götveren mehmet yazmıştır küçük ibne :D
